# The Evolution of Your Musical Tastes



## Zuu (Feb 8, 2009)

Basically, I'm interested in how many genres of music TCoDers had to go through to get to the genre they're "in" now. It's a random whim, but you can call it personal research I guess. 

bold indicates that I still listen to it

Country/western -> Pop -> Pop-rock -> *Thrash metal *(yes, it was a huge jump) -> *Power metal* -> *Folk metal* -> *Viking metal* -> *Melodic death metal* -> *Death metal* -> *Black metal* 

now my musical tastes are ... I guess you could say expanding (I've been experimenting in non-metal genres like hardcore and some alternative stuff, a little grunge here and there... I am by no means pretending they are metal, of course) so I'm not necessarily a metalhead anymore. However, I still love metal as the superior genre of music. |3

so go, and post


----------



## Retsu (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll go by favorite artists.

Britney Spears → Green Day → Ashlee Simpson → Evanescence → Within Temptation → Nightwish → Tristania → Flowing Tears

(I try to forget about the first three.)


----------



## see ya (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm...I'm probably making up genre names here, but oh well. I'm stealing your formula of bolding what I still listen to. 

*sigh* Country-Pop -> Pop -> J-Pop -> *Electronica* -> *Alternative*, *The Lighter Spectrum of Grunge* -> *Classic Rock* -> *Progressive Metal*, *Progressive Rock*

Well, I've listened to Progressive Rock all my life thanks to my dad, but I never really, REALLY started to get into it until recently. Gabriel years Genesis, Yes, Pink Floyd and Rush are all my favorite bands now.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 8, 2009)

Every year, around the end of the year, I make a CD of all my favourite songs at the time that I can fit on a single disk. I'd really recommend doing it; it's so, so much fun to go back and listen to my top 22 of 2003 or something X3

I'm hopeless with music genres and don't want Retsu et al shouting at me, so I'll spell it all out.

My first few (when I was about 11) were absolutely full of Pokemon songs; from the TV show, movies and the random CDs they released for no reason, like the Christmas album. 

After that, I really got into videogame music, some of it BGM, but lots of vocal tracks, like the FF themes (like Memories of Life or Eyes on Me). 

Then I was really into Japanese music, most of the time themes from animes I really liked, though there were a few singers I particularly liked (and I still love Angela Aki).

And a few years ago I really, really loved Bowling for Soup and I liked a few songs by other similar bands like Sum41 or Blink 182.

Then I discovered showmusic and for about a year and a half, my MP3 player was full of nothing but soundtracks to my favourite musicals; Wicked, Rent, Les Mis, Lion King and more.

And recently I've been listening to a lot of Barenaked Ladies (which wiki calls 'alternative rock') and, perhaps a little embarassingly, revisiting music my parents always used to play in the car when I was a kid; R.E.M., David Gray, Seal and Bruce Springsteen. 

...and that's it so far :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pop--> Pop-Rock--> Pop-Punk--> Emo--> Old 90's Alternative Rock/Grunge That My Parents Have Always Loved and That I Just Realized I Love Too

I have no musical taste. My iPod consists of Guilty Pleasures.

And Danni, R.E.M. is awesome. Don't feel bad about it!


----------



## Retsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I'm hopeless with music genres and don't want Retsu et al shouting at me, so I'll spell it all out.


I really only yell at people who call Slipknot metal. =P


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Feb 8, 2009)

Pop -> J-Rock -> Indie Rock -> Progressive Rock
That's all I can remember.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 8, 2009)

Pop-Rock-Alternative

Pretty much, though my musical taste is very odd.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 8, 2009)

*As a kid: Country music*
My parents listened to it in the car, and it was all I knew.

*Age 10-12: Pop Radio*
I somehow obtained a radio, started listening to the station that all the other kids listened to, and decided this was much better than country music.

*Age 13-14: Linkin Park and Evanescence*
I thought listening to this made me deep and ANGSTY and awesome. 

*Age 14-15: Nightwish, Rammstein, other bands my friends liked and I thought they were more HARDCORE than Linkin Park and Evanescence*
I still enjoy some of this stuff on occasion.

*Age 16-now: Dance music, new wave, synthpop, some hard rock *
I start realizing that I much prefer music that I can get up and flail about stupidly to. :D This begins my love for Duran Duran and other bands that everyone else probably hates. And this is where I am now.


----------



## Fireworks (Feb 8, 2009)

started out with random songs from bands like Led Zeppelin, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd and The Beatles, and random classical pieces 

-> got introduced to bands such as Dream Theater, Sonata Arctica, Porcupine Tree 

-> got into metal more: Katatonia, Blind Guardian, Apocalyptica, Iron Maiden, Opeth, Dark Tranquillity, Wintersun, etc.

-> got into hard rock: Bon Jovi, Guns N' Roses, Aerosmith, Kiss, AC/DC to an extent, Deep Purple, etc. 

-> well, didn't listen to stuff from a particular genre at any given time in this phase but this lasted long and still lasts I guess,
it's a mixture of pop / alt rock / prog / industrial / post-rock / etc. bands: Rammstein, Nevermore, Explosions In The Sky, Symphony X, God Is An Astronaut, The Smashing Pumpkins, R.E.M, Depeche Mode, Blackfield, Muse, Pain, Radiohead, Pain Of Salvation, KMFDM, etc. (basically listened to all of these a lot when I got into them until I moved onto the next), and listened to huge amounts of Iron Maiden, Bon Jovi and Porcupine Tree as well

-> now, iono, I can't be bothered to get new musics and usually don't have time to listen to music anyway, but when I do, I listen to pretty much everything I've listed, since I still like nearly everything I used to listen to more at one point


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 8, 2009)

Pop(Britney) - PopRock(Matchbox 20) - Alternative Rock(Simple Plan) - Hard Rock(Metallica, Bob Rock era) - *Heavy Metal(Motorhead) - Thrash metal(Testament) - Power metal(Iron Maiden) - Melodic Death metal (Dethklok)*


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2009)

Um, I've never considered myself to be "in" a particular genre. I like what I like, and it goes from classical to various flavours of metal to pop rock to psychedelic rock.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 8, 2009)

I like shit. I went from soft to metal to somewhere in between. I've found new bands from different genres and overdosed on a few, but right now I don't like any particular genre the most; I pick the best from each and leave the rest.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm... I'll try my best to remember...

old Chinese pop -> soft rock -> *dance music* -> *classical* -> modern country -> *old country* -> American pop (I usually separate pop by nation) -> pop rock -> nu metal -> *alternative rock* -> *J-pop* -> *J-rock* -> ska punk -> heavy metal -> classic rock -> power metal -> -> *indie rock* -> *Neue Deutsche härte* -> *hip hop/rap* -> *post-grunge* -> *grunge* (the original stuff) -> *acid jazz* -> *psychodelic rock* -> *new age* -> -> *K-pop*

A bit tricky, as a lot of genres I regularly listen to, I listen to one band, and there's usually a bit of genre bleed involved too. As such, I usually don't consider what genres I listen to.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll just be like Retsu and say my favorite artists in order

Trout Fishing In America (this ridiculously awesome children's music band) > Bruce Springsteen > U2 > They Might Be Giants (idk but I used to be obsessed with them) > Arcade Fire > Radiohead


----------



## Minish (Feb 8, 2009)

I went from...

Liking no music at all -> Whatever my mum played on the radio -> Whatever the opening theme for an anime was -> Whatever music was in a video game -> Japanese pop (first taste was in Kingdom Hearts, linking to previous) -> Whatever friends recommended to me -> Whatever friends listened to -> Random groups/musicians I found -> Whatever people I respected listened to

For Japanese pop I went from Koda Kumi to Utada Hikaru, you can see how my taste improved right there. =P

Basically I listened to nothing, then went on a huge Japanese music streak after thinking 'Wow, the stuff on the radio is utter crap! Let's see what's on the internet instead!', then slowly I've started listening to some of the better western music I can find.

I know you'll probably all despise me for listening to nothing but mostly Japanese stuff (although most of what I listen to isn't really mainstream anyway or what you'd normally think of when you hear 'Japanese pop'), and I refused to listen to anything non-Japanese for many years because I was quite happy listening to all the Japanese groups I liked. But now I've started to branch out a little. I picked up Emilie Autumn from Retsu, after all, and absolutely loved all of her works. (: The same goes for Snow Patrol. (I'd listen to more of the stuff that's popular on this forum, but that's pretty much a whole lot of metal, and I'm a girl who mostly listens to obscure, gentle New Age stuff, so yeah.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 8, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I know you'll probably all despise me for listening to nothing but mostly Japanese stuff


61.4% of what I listen to is Japanese, so I'm with you there. Go Japanese music fans! Though I've been somewhat cutting down, the percentage has gone down every month so far.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Uuuh

Pop -> Pop -> Pop -> Pop -> Pop -> Pop


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 8, 2009)

children's music (barney, sesame street, etc.) > *video game BGM* > *pop / rock* > *other*

Hmm. Other is a very wide field.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 8, 2009)

Country->Oldies->*Pop* (still listen to 80's/90's pop)->*Celtic/other music from around the world*->*anime/game music*->*smooth jazz*


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 8, 2009)

oh, i went from

whatever the hell i could get (parents' cds, pokemon osts, what have you) -> evanescence and the odd mcr song -> oddball music; gorillaz and daft punk were pretty much the only bands i listened to -> electronica/techno whatever -> pop-punk and "alternative rock," like motion city soundtrack and the starting line, the only bands from these days i don't hate -> entry-level indie rock, gogogo death cab for cutie -> a lot of stuff. pretty much classics in the pitchfork canon, but i get a real kick out of television, the vu, sonic youth, my bloody valentine, joy division, david bowie, the stooges, the new york dolls, blondie, talking heads, and brian eno. as for modern rock music, other than of montreal and cat power i stay far far away. instead i go for electronic music; the avalanches, the knife, daft punk and justice ftw. oh, and portishead. (i'm also starting to like animal collective..)


----------



## Jolty (Feb 9, 2009)

Video game music --> modern rock --> whatever --> Queen --> classic rock in general --> bit o' most things


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 9, 2009)

Um. Honestly I'll try anything once, and there are still plenty of songs that I like that aren't part of the genres I'm "into" (I've got some rap, Disney songs, parody songs of various flavors, Latin somethingorother, gospel, movie themes and god knows what else on my mp3 player and computer) but as for what I listen to predominantly... um. Something like pop/rock > 80's pop/rock > still some 80's pop/rock but mostly metal.

And I'm not going to try and define the genres any further because I suck royally at that--I still don't know jack about most of the people who sing/play the songs I like or genres I listen to, and I don't _care_ enough to sit through Altmer or Furret or the other metal connoiseurs lecturing me and everyone else on "no, this is really _that_" or whatever. So by "metal" I mean whatever genre(s)/subgenre(s) would include stuff like Freedom Call, Angra, Dark Moor, Edguy, Nightwish, Stratovarius, Iron Maiden, Lunatica, Sonata Arctica, Sabaton, Apocalyptica, Kamelot, Tyr, Therion and van Canto. As far as I'm concerned the only genres are "Kratos likes it" and "Kratos doesn't like it", so classify those as you will.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

:O You like Lunatica?! <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 9, 2009)

I listened to that song you recommended a few months ago and decided that yeah, they're p. cool. Thanks, btw.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

omg you like Therion too? <3 why did I not know this!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 9, 2009)

Because I rarely post in music topics?

I mean, I like what I like and I'll list what I like, but I'm really not into actually discussing music like you are.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

D: But you have such awesome taste!


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 9, 2009)

*Progressive Rock* -> *Video Game Music* -> *Japanese Cartoon OSTs* (they sure beat the crap music most western cartoons are set to)

I've always had a thing for prog rock because my dad used to listen to it all the time (still does some of the time). There's one or two bands I listen to that fall outside the definition of prog (The Doors, The Beatles are two I can think of) that I listen to from time to time, too


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 9, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> D: But you have such awesome taste!


Thanks, but yeah, not my thing. Sorry I can't be your new musicbuddy or anything.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

It's okay... =P


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 9, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> There's one or two bands I listen to that fall outside the definition of prog (The Doors, The Beatles are two I can think of) that I listen to from time to time, too


Haha, I used to listen to the Beatles all the time when I was a kid. The first CD I ever bought was the Yellow Submarine soundtrack when I was 11 :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Shakira -> Avril Lavigne -> Green Day -> Japanese Pop (Utada Hikaru et al) -> Placebo -> *Mika* -> *Benjamin Biolay *-> *Pet Shop Boys* -> *Serge Gainsbourg* -> *Kraftwerk* -> [ *Beatles* -> *David Bowie*

I listen to all of the bolded equally, actually, but this is sort of how I evolved music-wise. That's why even though Pet Shop Boys are my favourite band they're sort of in the middle.
Note that one name often means any bands that sound like it.
I'm also getting into swing music now so this may change soon!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

Kids songs->chart pop/techno/whatever was on the radio->video game music->whatever-->um, not really sure...

I at least know for sure I don't like 1 and 2 anymore.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

so Kratos likes power metal eh


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 9, 2009)

If you say so.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of it is power metal... I like most of these bands. :D


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 9, 2009)

Country/western --> 80's pop --> 80's rock --> Pop --> Poprock --> Poppunk --> Punk --> General Rock --> A fine mixture of everything except for rap and hiphop


----------



## Jetx (Feb 10, 2009)

Pop/Rock → Rock/Metal → Metal → Rock/Metal
pretty much sums up my life up to this point. The shifts only began when I was about eleven/twelve.

As far as metal alone goes... Power/Generic → Power/Progressive → ??? random mix of crap
"generic"= Iron Maiden, Metallica, etc. Not meant in an insulting way. This is just the albums I buy; I still listen to mostly Power/Prog and so on, just because I already have loads of the stuff, and because I still like it. Now I buy mostly Prog and, as I said, a "random mix of crap"

and for favourite bands it's
no clear favourites → Linkin Park → DragonForce → Sonata Arctica → Sonata Arctica & Opeth


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 10, 2009)

Like the OP, Bold will indicate what I still listen to.

Random Songs -> Pop ->* Alternative Rock -> Reggae*

As for bands:

Random Bands -> Green Day -> *FLOW ->* Fall Out Boy -> *Gackt ->* Avril Lavigne -> *Incubus -> 311/Sublime/Bob Marley*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 11, 2009)

Country > Pop > Soul > Pop-rock > *Hard rock > Heavy metal > Alternative rock > Glam metal > Thrash metal > Power metal* > Blues-rock >* Metalcore > Death metal > Grunge > Nu-metal >* I forget...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 11, 2009)

Umbreon-dana said:


> *Incubus -> 311/Sublime/Bob Marley*


Dude, Sublime and Bob Marley are el fucking sexo.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 20, 2009)

Let's see...

*Ever since I was born:* Various types of rock on the radio.  Also, tapes (and CDs a little bit later) that my dad listened to--Bob Dylan, the Eagles, the Grateful Dead, Led Zeppelin, and a few others I can't remember off the top of my head

*Starting in the early 90's:* All of the above, plus video game music and occasionally random other things

*Starting in the mid-90's:* All of the above, plus Weird Al Yankovic

*Late 1990's:* All of the above, plus an overdose of country music on the radio because my mom listened to it _constantly_ during these years.  Which might be why I rarely (if ever) listen to country music anymore.

*Later 1990's, 2000:* All of the above, plus a little bit of rap

*2001 and onward:* No more country on the radio, since even mom got tired of it

*2002 and onward:* First time I really listened to pop music on the radio.  Also, I started listening to much more rap/hip-hop starting from here


Now that I think of it, I don't think I've ever really _stopped_ listening to a certain type of music and "moved on" to something else... I've just added more and more on to my constantly-expanding list of stuff that I like listening to.


----------



## Saith (Feb 24, 2009)

Um, don't really care to learn their genres, so I'll just go by artist (beware, Eminem is still one of my favourites).

*Eminem* => Gareth Gates => Justin Timberlake => Nickelback(sp?)(Ages ago) => *Eminem/Limp Bizkit* => *GLC* => A7x/Evanescence/*Panic* => *Rent/Wicked* => *D12/Eminem* => *Gnarls Barkley/Scroobius Pip/Gorillaz*

Sort of Erratic, actually...

There is no pattern, though Eminem crops up quite often.*


*Do not bollock me for liking him, I happen to think his lyrics have more of a meaning than most artist's.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

Hm... To the best of my recollection...

Age- 7-11: *Acoustic Rock*; I remember this was my favourite song for a while because I got the single for my bday.

Age- 11-13: From herein, I just went into full instrumental-mode, claiming that I disliked vocals because it wrecked the music. All I listened to was music from video games; Star wars/Zelda/Starfox, ect.. I was particularly fond of *Techno*

Age- 13 -16: I gradually slipped out of the whole instrumental scene, The main two bands I listened to during this time were Evanescence & Nickelback, (moreso evanescence), which I suppose can both class as *Hard Rock*. During this time I hated all the bands with screams/gutturals, calling them tri-hard loser bands with no vocal-talent.

Age- 16 - now: I was particularly "lol-emo-teenage-depression" from the age of 13-16, but I was sick of those same old songs, (I couldn't sing to evanescence's songs), they weren't quite doing it for me anymore. So I was searching on limewire for music, just putting things in the search like: "darkness", "shadow", "shadows", "death", "black", "moon", (not hard to tell why I like umbreon, lol). Eventually, I came across this, I listened to it a couple times, laughing: "that's not music, that's screaming, then singing, then screaming more at seemingly random intervals!" I'd leave it on repeat every so often I was on the computer, guess I found the techno-part of it particularly catchy. Well yeah, it grew on me after about a week, then I started searching and downloading random songs from their band, hoping they had other stuff which was equally as good. I found a few other songs that I liked, the ones I didn't like also grew on me after a week or so, so... after a while of downloading random In Flames songs, I decided to download and compile every song and album they ever made, and then all of their songs grew on me over the next 2 years.

In Flames - "My Sweet Shadow" dragged me out of the "lol-emo-teenage-depression" state, and stopped me listening to all of evanescence's depressing crap, inciting me to scream it out, rather than cry about it. From there I just started to appreciate metal; riffs; solos, and the lyrical meanings of the songs.


Sooo.. I've ended up on *death metal*, whilst retaining my liking for *techno*.
_(Melodeath / Scandinavian Death Metal)._


Lol, that was a fun little miniature-autobiography. ,,xD


----------



## Zuu (Feb 25, 2009)

oh hey look at me, more music

-> [ignore me I don't know what to call this genre]; *grindcore*; *j-rock*

I'm so cool ~_~


----------



## koolkitty (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's how it is for me, by age:
Little kid - Piano music(I heard it practiced constantly) and N.E.S game music.
Age 6-10 - Whatever I heard on the radio and the awesome music of my Nintendo64 games. 
Age 11 - Started listening to mild forms of rock and alternative
Age 12 - Started getting into metal and some emo crap.
Age 13 - Began listening mostly to old and new punk, intrumental music, still listened to metal
Age 14 - Now I listen to Ska, Reggae, Punk, Classical, Video Game music, Anime music, Funk, Jazz, 80's 90's rock, and Piano. Plus just a little bit of rap and metal. Yes, I have quite the variety now. Basically anything but bad rap and country.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting thread.

pop > pop-rock > hard rock > metal > heavy metal > hardcore

I'm not going into different sub-categories of metal, because I have no clue. Underlining being what I still listen to.



Dezzuu said:


> I've been experimenting in non-metal genres like hardcore


DID I INFLUENCE THIS? :|


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 27, 2009)

I do hope when you guys say hardcore you mean Cro-Mags, Agnostic Front, Bad Brains, etc...


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

pearl jam->the decemberists-> death cab, nirvana, metallica


----------



## Blizz (Apr 7, 2009)

Let me see if I can remember.

Uninterested in music --> Poke-Pop --> _CCM_ --> *Ska* --> *Rock* --> *Pop-Punk* --> *Hard Rock* --> _*Country*_ (After I moved to the south) --> *Any good Rock* 

(Bold is what I still listen to; Italicized is what I still listen to, but don't really  like as much anymore; Bold and italicized is what I still listen to, but can't take in large doses.)

Ehh, something doesn't feel right...


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 7, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> *grindcore*; *j-rock*


i love you

/i love you/


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 7, 2009)

*Worst Band in the Universe*
My aunt gave me a picture book once, about an alien universe where laws are pushing down on "Innovation" in music, and the main characters enter a contest to be...well, the worst band in the universe (since playing differently is deemed bad). But that's not important; what matters is the CD it comes with, a recording of that fictional concert. I actually pulled out of the dust recently, and it's not really bad - a couple of the songs are pretty good and actually fit in with my current interests - it's like a mix of rock and techno. The only real downside is that the tracks don't stand alone - the whole thing is "live", probably just to create the illusion that it actually is a music contest, and the tracks kinda bleed into each other in a bad way (one song ends and introduces the next).
*Strong Bad Sings*
Uhhh...yeah, this was _all_ I listened to while we were in California a few years ago.
*Yellow Submarine*
What can I say? The Beatles are great and the psychedelic cartooning just made it all the more addicting. Dad was thrilled.
*Various anime and VG music*
I blame .hack, FLCL, and the final boss music of Sonic games for this; mostly just my introduction to rock and a brief but extensive excursion into J-pop.
*Juno Reactor*
I heard Navras in some flash movie and the rest just came out of curiosity.
*Stravinsky's Rite of Spring*
It's awesome. Go listen to it the next time you have half an hour to kill.
*Guitar Hero*
The only really big thing GH has done for me is tell me that _real_ music does, in fact, exist. I mostly listened to rock here, with some metal thrown in. And speaking of that...
*METAL!!*
There's this orchestra I perform in, and while waiting in the hallway waiting room for this one show to start, a friend of mine came up to me and said "Hey, listen to this or I'll strangle the crap out of you". Coheed and Cambria's Welcome Home (the fact that his iPod was cranked up to maximum volume didn't really help much). That was when I realized that metal was great. For a while afterwards I plagued my ears with Disturbed, Killswitch Engage, and Apocalyptica (cellos ftw). Oh, and Furret told me about Diablo Swing Orchestra.
*Dream Theater (and some Tool)*
So then GH: World Tour came out and for some godforsaken reason I was tempted to get it. I beat the game eventually and...holy shit, Pull Me Down is so freaking epic. Similarly, I eventually got bored enough to buy the Tool stage - trippy as all hell. I think the main reason I love these bands so much - or at least the reason I tell myself it is - is because their works have an actual sense of _definition_ - a meaning and purpose behind the maddening guitar riffs and lyrics.


...I spent _waaaay_ too much time on this.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 7, 2009)

Pull Me Under* and Dream Theater are great yes. Been a fan for a few years now, seen 'em once, will see them again at Graspop this summer.

For me, current obsession is post-rock but I listen to so much stuff these days I don't know. I have phases, but I just keep amassing music from different genres so I always have something that fits my mood.

God is an Astronaut is what I am on now.


----------

